# Merry Xmas & Happy 2006 to all the Clomid girls :o)



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I just thought I'd start a happy Xmas thread, mainly as I'm not around a great deal over the next week or so to catch you all, and then won't be here much over xmas so....

 HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!!!  

 

I hope you all have a wonderful time and I hope that 2006 brings to us all the present that we so very much deserve

Eat,  drink  and be merry! 

loads of love
Flowerpot xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS FLOWERPOT AND TO ALL OF YOU
And good luck TTC over the festive period!!     

Have Fun.... Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well I'm not officially a crazy clomid chick anymore...although will always remain a crazy chick...hope you don't mind me hanging around 

Here's to a fabulous Christmas & that all our dreams come true  

       

    

   

Good luck  and take care 

 

 

Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Happy Christmas all you clomid chicks    

 make sure you have a great time and enjoy   and 

Minxy - you will always be a crazy clomid chick to me..........a special thanks to you for all your wise words since I have been on here.........


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

merry christmas clomid girls   ​







and have a great new year   ​






love baby whisper​


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

A Merry Christmas to you all   let all our dreams com true 
big hugs Jo xxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Merry Christmas and lets hope we all have an excellent 2006!  

Vik


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lots of Christmas wishes to all my lovely Clomid Girls 

Have a superduper Christmas Holiday 

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

[[size=10pt]color=pink]HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO XXXXXXXXXXXXXX[/color]


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Happy Christmas to everyone .... 

Hope that santa brings a sack full of BFPs for everyone ...   ^BFP

Lots of love,

Mollie xxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Merry Xmas Clomid Chicks!!!

Let's hope all our dreams and wishes come true in 2006!!!

Good luck and love to all,

Lou x x


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sending very merry greetings to you all         
Hope you all have a wonderful time and lots of bfp's in the new year.
Gossips


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

​
*Big Christmas Wishes to
everyone

Love
Kim
xxx*​
  ​  
 ​


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Guess what?......

its only 4 days until Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Woo Hoo!!  

      

     

    

xxxx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Merry Christmas    and a Wonderful New Year   to you all!!!  Here's to hoping for   's for us all in 2006!!!    

Melissa


----------

